# My current setup



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aviary on the left goes to my breeders and OB's. The smaller is for my YB's. Waiting for my Ob's to come home from the race and killing time.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice set-up.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree, very nice!


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Lets see the inside.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

im second the motion.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Raftree3- I third the motion- please, would love to see the interior of your racing loft set up and breeding loft. Very impressive. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Are there 2 sections in the YB loft? I'd love to see some pictures of inside as well


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The YB loft is divided into two sections down the middle so I can keep birds divided by age to begin with and sex as they progress. Wouldn't mind having a larger loft for the Yb's but this makes for a nice manageble team. The loft in the building is in 4 sections, Breeder hens and cocks and racing hens and cocks. I've found that breeding and racing are a lot of work if you expect any success so I think this will be enough. I also have a few individual pens inside to breed some special birds. I'll take some pictures while I'm waiting on next weeks racers.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think something I'd like to do at some point would be to build a nice sized flight pen for my breeders to spend the summer in........maybe next year.


----------

